# want to see zaha hadid compilation project



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

i admire zaha hadid so much..and i like the way she branding his masterpiece..so original n so zaha hadid style..anyone please send me some photo collection on his design..thanks


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

*some zaha hadid project i know*


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

*london 2012 olympic aquatic centre*


----------



## LinkelRing (Sep 28, 2008)

From the Spanish threads, *the Spiralling Tower*, at [email protected] district in *Barcelona*, near the sea and the new cluster:



ibra1977 said:


> Pues ahi van las mas interesantes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40629160&postcount=109
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565591&page=6


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

Her performing arts centre on Saadiyat Island:


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

*complete project*


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Hate 'em!


----------



## arlekin_m (Aug 5, 2006)

Love 'em!


----------



## LinkelRing (Sep 28, 2008)

arlekin_m said:


> Love 'em!


Me too.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Marseille (France)*

CMA CGM Tower (U/C). Z. Hadid


----------



## ippon10 (Apr 1, 2008)

Zaha Hadid's Kartal Project in Istanbul


----------



## ippon10 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wasaw Lilium tower by Zaha Hadid


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

new harbour house in Antwerp, Belgium (being built on top of an older building):



satellite 2640 said:


>


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

her projects rarely get built


----------



## ippon10 (Apr 1, 2008)

built projects: BMW Leipzig. Germany


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Some more Zaha Hadid Projects:

*Nile Tower Hotel (70F) - Cairo, Egypt*









































































*Cairo Expo City - Cairo, Egypt*


----------



## ippon10 (Apr 1, 2008)

Zaha Hadid - The Diva:banana:


----------



## suldailhaimoveis (Aug 15, 2009)

very good !!!


----------



## beefeater24 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Zaha Hadid*

Lovely architect - her work shows such creative flare, would love her to design house for me! Went to see her at the Super Contemporary Exhibition at the London Design Museum her work was superb. I would really recommend going ... I will probably go and see it again as it doesn't finish until October. Loved all the artists - hope to see it again by attaining entry via these means: www.supercontemporary.co.uk/?s=ticket-giveaway 
Thought I would share it as I feel you all (if you can) should see and play around with the software program that she has creatd - its really something else....


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

her Cairo projects are so cool!


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Szervita Square, Budapest















































Opus, Dubai





























Civil Court, Madrid




















Guggenheim Museum, Vilnius





























Expocentre exhibition halls and residential tower, Moscow


----------

